
Blobstore: Twitter’s in-house photo storage system - ashishgandhi
http://engineering.twitter.com/2012/12/blobstore-twitters-in-house-photo.html
======
acme
I wonder what the multi-data-center metadata store is. Sounds a little like
Cassandra...

